# Règlages Wifi Airport Extreme et Freebox



## lexassin (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Airport Extreme pour améliorer le Wifi de ma Freebox V6, mais j'ai beau tenter tous les paramétrages possibles... Je n'arrive pas à faire mieux que la Freebox !

Que la FB soit en routeur ou pont, en 5GHz ou 2,4GHz, sur canaux sélectionnés avec Wifi analizer ou en Automatique...
Les scores sont tous inférieurs avec l'Airport Extreme sur mes tests de débits nperf avec un Macbook pro de 2015 comme sur iPhone 5s... Pourtant la connexion se fait bien en 802.11ac

Si quelqu'un dispose de la meilleure méthode, je l'en remercie d'avance !


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,
Première chose, le 802.11ac n'est disponible qu'à partir de l'iPhone 6 et l'iPad air 2...
Pour Airport Extrême, il faut d'abord annuler la fonction wifi de la FB via son interface web, relier la FB à l'Airport via ethernet sur son port WAN (veiller à la qualité du cable)
Placer la borne à un endroit bien étudié - si le "ac" se révèle efficace, il porte moins loin 
Que les normes précédentes.
J'ai personnellement installé la mienne en suivant les précieux conseils du site "mac osX facile"
Je profite d'une offre fibre 300 Mb/s chez SFR. Avant installation de ma borne, j'obtenais 96 Mb/s sur mon Apple TV dernière génération; maintenant, je suis à 298 Mb/s via wifi... Sans commentaires!


----------



## lexassin (19 Février 2016)

Merci pour la réponse rapide !
En effet pour l'iPhone 5s, j'étais dans le faux...
Sinon je suis également passé par osx facile pour le paramétrage, et j'ai bien :
- désactivé le Wifi de la FB,
- relié la FB à l'AE sur le port WAN,
- paramétré l'AE en mode pont,
- l'AE est bien positionnée, sans obstacle,
- créé un réseau 5GHz...
Petite question : avec quoi effectuez-vous vos mesures de débit ?
J'aimerais tester en local sur mon mac, sans passer par des sites de test adsl... (et je n'ai pas d'apple tv)


----------



## guytoon48 (19 Février 2016)

lexassin a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse rapide !
> En effet pour l'iPhone 5s, j'étais dans le faux...
> Sinon je suis également passé par osx facile pour le paramétrage, et j'ai bien :
> - désactivé le Wifi de la FB,
> ...




Nperf, disponible - gratuitement - sur iOS et osX


----------

